# Cool Pambuan Arnis Trailer



## Guro Harold (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Just found this cool trailer clip about Pambuan Arnis.

Enjoy!

-Palusut


----------



## Tames D (Feb 2, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice find!  Simply awesome!


----------

